# What does the MCSA consist of?



## soultrain (Apr 2, 2005)

Is the MCSA cert an actual test you have to take or is it the A+, Net+ and Server Admin Certs combined (automatically MCSA certified)?


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

MCSA (Microsoft Certified Systems Administrator) is a test you actually take, either on MS Windows 2000 or 2003 Server. 
It consists of 3 core exams and 1 elective, but you may use A+ and Net+ or Security+ and Server+ toward the elective exam.

The requirements are here:
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcsa/requirements.asp


----------

